# [HOWTO] Luminocity

## psm1984

Si no sabes lo que es visita esta pagina y mira los videos. No sirve para usarlo, pero bueno, esta curioso. Para instalarlo necesitamos tener instalado cvs. Comenzamos:

1-  Creamos un directorio en nuestro entorno de trabajo para guardar el codigo fuente, por ejemplo src y nos situamos en el:

```

cd ~

mkdir src

cd src

```

2- Para obtener el codigo ejecutamos:

```

cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@anoncvs.gnome.org:/cvs/gnome get jhbuild

cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@anoncvs.gnome.org:/cvs/gnome get luminocity

```

3- Ya tenemos el codigo fuente de jhbuild y luminocity, ahora copiamos el modulo de luminocity a jhbuild:

```

cp luminocity/luminocity.modules jhbuild/modulesets/

```

4- Instalamos jhbuild con:

```

cd jhbuild

make && make install

```

5- Editamos el archivo de configuracion .jhbuildrc con (ajustar checkoutroot y prefix  :Wink: ):

```

import os

moduleset = 'luminocity'

modules= [ 'luminocity' ]

cvsroot = ':pserver:anonymous@anoncvs.gnome.org:/cvs/gnome'

checkoutroot = '/home/psm1984/src/luminocity/'

prefix = '/home/psm1984/bin/luminocity/'

autogenargs='--enable-maintainer-mode --disable-static'

os.environ['INSTALL'] = os.path.join(os.environ['HOME'], 'bin', 'install-check')

```

6- Exportamos las siguientes variables:

```

export AUTOMAKE=automake-1.7

export ACLOCAL=aclocal-1.7

```

y creamos el directorio que indicamos con prefix:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mkdir /home/psm1984/bin/luminocity/
> 
> 

 

7- Pasamos a compilar e instalar el programa:

```

cd /home/psm1984/bin

./jhbuild build xserver luminocity

```

7.1- Hay que parchear el xserver, para ello:

```

cd /home/psm1984/src/luminocity/xserver

wget  http://www.gnome.org/~seth/xserver.patch

patch -p0 < xserver.patch

```

7.2- Se recompila xserver:

```

cd /home/psm1984/bin

./jhbuild buildone -n xserver

```

8- Ya esta todo preparado, ahora lanzamos unas X falsas, no os preocupeis, no "sale nada":

```

cd /home/psm1984/bin

./jhbuild run Xfake -screen 1400x4200x32 :1 &

```

Poner la resolucion que useis, yo tengo 1400x1050, pero el valor vertical hay que multiplicarlo por 4.

9- Lanzamos un terminal:

```

DISPLAY=:1 xterm &

```

10- Por ultimo cargamos luminocity, donde ya saldra una ventana:

```

./jhbuild run luminocity :1 &

```

Suerte  :Wink: .

PD: Para mover ventanas que esten "fuera de la pantalla" pulsar la tecla de windows, y arrastras la ventana mientras se hace click.

PD2: He añadido los puntos 7.1 y 7.2

PD3: Si lo quieres lanzar a pantalla completa hay que lanzar luminocity con la opcion -f (./jhbuild run luminocity -f :1 &)

PD4: Se puede cargar una imagen de fondo simplemente añadiendo el path (./jhbuild run luminocity -f :1 /ruta/de/imagen &)

Me he creado un pequeño script para lanzarlo facilmente:

```

~/bin/jhbuild run Xfake -screen 1400x4200x32 :1 &

DISPLAY=:1 xterm &

~/bin/jhbuild run luminocity -f :1

killall Xfake

```

Last edited by psm1984 on Sat Mar 26, 2005 4:19 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## Overpeer

jejeje ... genial  :Very Happy: 

En cuanto tenga el sobremesa listo lo pruebo ^^

Un saludo.

----------

## Sparkster

Es acojonante, pero todavía no soy capaz de arrastrar ventanas de fuera. Otro detallito: si arranco el amsn desde dentro, desaparece el luminocity :S

----------

## psm1984

Si no te funciona lo de la tecla de windows para mover ventanas, puedes ejecutar:

xmodmap -e 'keycode 95=Super_L'

que te asigna esa funcion a la tecla F11, asi lo puedes probar con F11+click+mover el raton.

En cuanto a lo del amsn, a mi tambien me pasa, tienes que tener en cuenta que esta en desarrollo, mas que un programa de verdad es una muestra.  :Wink: 

PD: Aqui habla tambien de otros fallos comumes http://live.gnome.org/Luminocity

----------

## Sparkster

Sea como sea, es acojonante igual. Ah, y la guía está muy bien. Un gallifante de mi parte.

EDITADO: sigo sin poder meter las ventanas. No sé si será porque la cago bien xDDDD. A ver, hice este script:

```

#!/bin/bash

cd /home/sparkster/bin

xmodmap -e 'keycode 95=Super_L'

./jhbuild run Xfake -screen 1280x4096x32 :1 &

DISPLAY=:1 xterm &

./jhbuild run luminocity -f :1 &

killall Xfake

```

Entonces, pulso F11, sin soltarlo, hago click en el marco de una ventana, y la arrastro hasta el luminocity. ¿Es así?

----------

## psm1984

 *Sparkster wrote:*   

>  EDITADO: sigo sin poder meter las ventanas. No sé si será porque la cago bien xDDDD. A ver, hice este script:
> 
> ```
> 
> #!/bin/bash
> ...

 

En cuanto a:

xmodmap -e 'keycode 95=Super_L'

no hace falta meterlo en el script, ya que una vez que lo ejecutes creo que el efecto dura hasta reinicies las X.

Y de esta linea :

./jhbuild run luminocity -f :1 &

quitale el &, ya que es para que lo lance en background, y si hace eso, a continuacion se mata Xfake. Si lo quitas, hasta que no termine luminocity, no se mata Xfake.

En cuanto a lo de mover las ventanas creo que me he expresado mal, sirve para mover aplicaciones dentro de luminocity, no para "meter aplicaciones dentro de la ventana". A mi por lo menos el terminal que se carga sale con el borde por fuera, y no se puede mover, entonces uso lo de tecla windows+click.

----------

## Sparkster

Tienes razón, lo había malinterpretado. Pues está muy bien el asunto. ¿Se puede ejecutar desde un terminal? Es decir, sin haber arrancado las X todavía.

----------

## psm1984

 *Sparkster wrote:*   

> Tienes razón, lo había malinterpretado. Pues está muy bien el asunto. ¿Se puede ejecutar desde un terminal? Es decir, sin haber arrancado las X todavía.

 

No se puede, solo es un gestor de ventanas como metacity, kwin, openbox... Y creo que tampoco se puede ejecutar fuera del xfake.

----------

## quelcom

Estoy atascado en el punto 7. Al compilar el programa me salta esto:

```
hades@Shinra bin $ ./jhbuild build xserver luminocity 

*** Checking out XExtensions *** [1/24]

cvs -z3 -q -d :pserver:anoncvs@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/xlibs checkout -P -A XExtensions

cvs [checkout aborted]: connect to cvs.freedesktop.org(131.252.208.82):2401 failed: Connection refused

*** error during stage checkout of XExtensions: could not update module *** [1/24]

  [1] rerun stage checkout

  [2] ignore error and continue to configure

  [3] give up on module

  [4] start shell

  [5] go to stage force_checkout

choice: 

```

He estado probando las opciones y nada parece funcionar. Y si salto a la opcion 2 me da un error en la terminal.

```
Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/home/hades/font-src/jhbuild/jhbuild", line 6, in ?

    

  File "/home/hades/font-src/jhbuild/jhbuild/main.py", line 115, in ma                                                                                      

in

    jhbuild.commands.run(command, config, args)

  File "/home/hades/font-src/jhbuild/jhbuild/commands/base.py", line 4                                                                                      

4, in run

    return func(config, args)

  File "/home/hades/font-src/jhbuild/jhbuild/commands/base.py", line 1                                                                                      

32, in do_build

    build.build()

  File "/home/hades/font-src/jhbuild/jhbuild/frontends/buildscript.py"                                                                                      

, line 83, in build

    nextstate, error, altstates = module.run_state(self, state)

  File "/home/hades/font-src/jhbuild/jhbuild/modtypes/base.py", line 6                                                                                      

9, in run_state

    return method(buildscript)

  File "/home/hades/font-src/jhbuild/jhbuild/modtypes/base.py", line 1                                                                                      

24, in do_configure

    os.chdir(builddir)

OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/home/hades/font-src/lu                                                                                      

minocity/XExtensions'

```

Por otra parte no tengo el archivo xserver dentro de la carpeta luminocity. Se crea automaticamente en el punto 7?

He revisado todos los pasos y parece que todo esta correcto. font-src es el dir donde reside el codigo fuente (equivale a tu carpeta src).

Alguna ayuda? Gracias  :Wink: 

----------

## psm1984

No es problema tuyo, parece que ha cambiado algo del cvs que rechaza la conexion, voy a mirar porque puede ser. 

Edito: parece que por ahora solo queda esperar a que se recupere el cvs de freedesktop.Last edited by psm1984 on Sun Mar 27, 2005 5:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quelcom

De acuerdo. Si sabes algo ya nos contarás  :Wink: 

Gracias por todo.

Saludos

----------

## psm1984

Parece que vuelve a funcionar correctamente  :Rolling Eyes: .

----------

## quelcom

Si, ya puedo bajar lo que me falta. 

Gracias

----------

